# Identify my tree-frogs please?



## kicksilver (Jun 29, 2013)

I was given some tadpoles, and I raised them into frogs. They are about an inch long right now, and I was curious if anyone could tell me what species they are.
The guy who gave them to me doesn't know.


----------



## aspidites73 (Oct 2, 2012)

What state were they found in?


----------



## kicksilver (Jun 29, 2013)

Central Florida


----------



## RichardA (Jul 15, 2009)

Maybe Cuban's?


----------



## aspidites73 (Oct 2, 2012)

Hyla cinerea aka green tree frog


----------



## RichardA (Jul 15, 2009)

I was thinking greens but was hoping for something exotic LOL


----------



## kicksilver (Jun 29, 2013)

Green was what I was thinking, but the guy who gave em to me did have a mating pair of cubans.


----------



## Halter (Jul 28, 2012)

def. a green tree frog. They are pretty cool little frogs in my opinion. Very active and bold.


----------



## pavochavo (Nov 21, 2012)

Halter said:


> def. a green tree frog. They are pretty cool little frogs in my opinion. Very active and bold.


I was thinking Green TF as well. Definitely a cool and entertaining frog though. 

Robert


----------

